# Blazeitnow Herbal Incense - made with 100% organic herbal ingredients



## Blazeitnow (Jun 21, 2010)

Hello,

I am with Blaze it which is a new and upcoming premium quality herbal incense distributor. Our packaging and product is among the top on the market. I read on the site that people are interested in it and were curious about different products out there so I thought I would post on here for anyone in the retail business or personal indulgers of Herbal Incense.

Ingridents include - Damiana leaf, Mullein, Mugwort, Motherwort, Wild lettuce leaf, Bayleaf, Skullcap, Rooibus leaf, and Camellia sinensis. Our product is made with 100% real organic herbs and is among the top quality on the market. If you are interested in carrying our product or inquiring to purchase it please feel free to email me at [email protected]. Look forward to hearing from you and have a wonderful day.

Regards


----------

